# Custom Carbon Frame Painting - NY or NJ area



## Quevedosh (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have a TT Frameset that I want to custom paint, I have some ideas about the design that I want but I don't have the time and the tools to do it myself. I was searching on the web for some body but I couldn't find nobody around the NY/NJ area. I need some help.

Thanks,


----------



## lul77 (Jul 25, 2012)

just an idea but have you tried auto shops? performance and show shops work with carbon quite a bit. and i can't imagine painting a bike is all that different.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

The Color Factory 23 Main St Waretown, NJ 08758. Phone: 609-242-0665 Ask for Bruce


----------

